# linux mint !=ubuntu



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

well,I thought linux mint is ubuntu+codecs bundled.it seems that many more changes are there in mint?anyone uses it here?linux mint aint ubuntu anymore?


----------



## sai_cool (Mar 22, 2008)

i am using linux mint. it is just ubuntu but for the interface...


----------



## mehulved (Mar 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,I thought linux mint is ubuntu+codecs bundled.it seems that many more changes are there in mint?anyone uses it here?linux mint aint ubuntu anymore?


care to elaborate?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

well,what I read was that now the mint core developers are not syncing mint  100% with Ubuntu repositories.it is breaking sync with ubuntu regularly(source:ubuntuforums.org)

that means mint is simply NOT ubuntu+codecs+eyecandy
also Gnome in mint is a lil different than in Ubuntu for the better.

earlier there was this accusation against mint devels for putting a huge mint logo on firefox google search results 

I'd like to know anyone uses mint(leechers!)


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 22, 2008)

Well from Linux Mint's standpoint it definitely != Ubuntu.Main viewable differences are 

Different Artwork
Linux Mint tools - Lets you configure some stuff easily
Linux Mint's Own Software Portal - One Click install of programs. Not to mention  that they have their own repositories as well. There are certain programs which are available in Mint while not available in Ubuntu (preloaded and in Repositories) 
Tools to install drivers - Like Envy (Ubuntu doesn't even support this) also wireless driver installation . Although this is kind of flaky last I heard.
Multimedia Codecs installed by default. 
Program Menu quite different. 
Provide for easier Migration from Windows 

Basically the aim of Linux Mint is to provide a more out of the box experience than Ubuntu can provide. You can find that Mint also comes with Java and Flash preinstalled and with the necessary browser plugins as well. Further I think that Mints kernel is different from Ubuntu's . Also Linux mint is made on changes base don Ubuntu but rather the Linux Mint distro that they are working on.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 24, 2008)

Lately Mint has been quietly climbing the distro ladder. It currently ranks at #4 on distrowatch. I am a Mint user and I must say It rocks!!! On my hardware it installed without a hitch, it cried hoarse till installed all the restricted drivers . It comes bundled with all the DVD,MP3 & Flash plugins/codecs. It has good eye candy though it could have been better. Shares repos with Ubuntu too. What else you look for in a Distro????

By and large its 95% Ubuntu but once you switch from Ubuntu I don't see you going back unless you are emotionally attached to Canonical guys!


----------



## bharat_r (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm using Mint & I seem to like it better than ubuntu.
The mint menu is very useful. It's much more eye candy & gives easier access to programs compared to ubuntu.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey i need linuxmint alternate i386 cd.i cant find it so plzz help me guys.my gpu cant run live cds.I too wanna try mint.Used it at christmas time (daryna)and found it to be impressive. Does it have apt-get?is daryna still the latest version?


----------



## baccilus (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been using mint since the 2.x release. Well I think it is
Ubuntu+Much more; rather than
!=Ubuntu
Once you use it, you may never want to use any other distro. Although this is not always a good thing because then you remain a newbie for ever.
^^I don't think there is a mint alternate CD.


----------



## bharat_r (Mar 24, 2008)

@Sunny1211993	
Daryna is still the latest. Version 5 which is named Elyssa is expected to be released in May.
and from the live cd u can select "start linux mint in safe graphics mode" .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2008)

^^
thnx,i ll DL it 2night!
Ill have 3 OSes then,Vista ultimate x64,ubuntu 7.10 and mint


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 24, 2008)

I am unable to install this OS. When i try to boot from the cd i get 
	
	



```
isolinux: Disk error 01, AX=4280, drive 73
```
 Did some research and even Clem ( Maintainer of Linux Mint ) is puzzled !!. Explanations range from enabling floppy drives to updating the bios.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 25, 2008)

^it seems to me a bug.do u have ur dvd/cd drive sata one?
try to install without a cd:
*linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?highlight=iso+boot&t=3250


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 25, 2008)

when i installed mint for first time, i thought it is a polished version of Ubuntu, but later i came to know that it came with more features and codecs out of the box and along with some bugs as well  Till now, i'm unable to get my evdo working in mint


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^it seems to me a bug.do u have ur dvd/cd drive sata one?
> try to install without a cd:
> *linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?highlight=iso+boot&t=3250


No. I am on a non sata dvd drive. Thanks for the link, will be looking and trying the installation as mentioned.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 26, 2008)

^^^Erm... linuxmint!=Ubuntu seems true   
@cooltech:isolinux itself is corrupted I think,only devel should work on this


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm a mint user and I'm using the old Celena. It's using the repos of Ubuntu's Feisty. Yes, there are some bugs, but on my system I didn't find any major ones. Only once did I encounter a problem, after installing numerous apps, so couldn't figure out what was the actual problem. During boot, it would come up with some error message(forgot) and none of the commands, except for exit would work. Then, the GUI would start up  Once the X starts, there was no problem. Reinstalled and till now I don't face any problem


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 26, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @cooltech:isolinux itself is corrupted I think,only devel should work on this


Na, i was able to install Mint on my other pc. So i dont think the iso is corrupted. Also i checked the md5 value of the iso i had downloaded. They are also the same.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 26, 2008)

^it is weird that devels havent fixed this errors.googling reveals few others also faces the same error!


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 28, 2008)

As per Full Circle Magazine.
*Similarities*
1. They share alot software which means any software you have on ubuntu will most likely work on Mint
2. They both use Gnome.
3. They both offer the other Window environments as well.

*Differences*
1. Mint only supports 32 bit architecture while Ubuntu supports 64 bit.  
2. Codeecs come installed in Mint by default while you have to install them in Ubuntu.
3. Some of the key features of Mint is its set of desktop applications to simplify the users experience. Examples are Mint Disk , MintWiFi , MintMenu and MintDesktop. 

The conclusion in the magazine:
if you want an effortless distribution that handles multimedia and wireless out of box then Mint is the right distro for you. but if you need 64 bit or want a huge community support then Ubuntu is the better of the two. 

Source : Full Circle Magazine Edition 11 Downloadable as PDF (5.1MB) @ *fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-11/


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 28, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> 2. They both use Gnome.
> 3. They both offer the other Window environments as well.



Lolz, Most distro's do that, is that saying they're all the same?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 28, 2008)

> As per Full Circle Magazine.
> Similarities
> 1. They share alot software which means any software you have on ubuntu will most likely work on Mint
> 2. They both use Gnome.
> 3. They both offer the other Window environments as well.





> Lolz, Most distro's do that, is that saying they're all the same?



Be free to contact the actual source for Loling at. Otherwise as per the article it has been listed as the similarities.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

I dont think Linux mint will continue in sync with Ubuntu for long time.they may sync their packages with Debian repos may be.
Simply Mepis tried a release with Ubuntu base,they quickly repended(warren) and went back to Debian Testing base 
Ubuntu is simply very fast in development,their Gnome,other packages all are now not from Debian Sid any more. 

linux mint bundling codecs-the legality may be a issue in usa and all


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 29, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Be free to contact the actual source for Loling at.



He...He good one.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 29, 2008)

A nice review on Mint.


----------



## x3060 (Mar 31, 2008)

i like the interface of mint a lot than Ubuntu . .


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 4, 2008)

Linux Mint is available on this month's PCQ DVD. Grab it if you want to try out.


----------

